# Sticky  Helpful General Discussion threads



## Socratic Monologue

This sticky is a collection of general discussion threads, roughly organized by topic. Not all of these threads are found in the 'General Discussion' forum, but they address general and/or widely applicable topics. If there are any threads you think should be added to this sticky, please PM me or another mod.

*On mixing/cohabitation:*

Mixing Species, or Let's create a novel pathogen!


mixing/multispecies exhibits.


Not a mixing thread... Ok kinda!

*On UVB:*

UVB exposure Dendrobates


uv LED


Leucomelas activity levels


Pumilio and UVB in the wild

*On vivarium design and the behavioral needs of Dendrobatids:*

Environment enrichment and dart frogs


Thoughts on tank design


Frogs and vertical space -- ideas and pics


Do Tincs 'climb'?



*Misting:*

In praise of the 'Proton Pack' mister



*Morality/ethics, legality:*

Ethics of keeping legally questionable frogs


Illegal frogs



*Miscellany:*

In situ/in the wild videos and photos thread!


One important husbandry tool.....


Country of Origin for Species in the Hobby


Things I had to unlearn as an aquarium keeper


----------

